# Back on citalopram after 4 months



## 15437 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi GuysJust need to have a moan. Been feeling pretty down lately and not coping very well at home or at work.I drove round the block 3 times before I got into work the other day, the only reason I went in was because I needed the toilet!I work full time with a family and now have exams for some extra professional qualifications in July. The stress of it all has really set off my IBS pains. I had depression last year and came off antidepressents in December, but definitely having the same anxiety again.I went back to my doctor yesterday cos I really can't cope with depression again and I'm sure my Hubby can't either. I watched my Dad struggle with depression for most of his life and how it affected the rest of us, especially my Mum.I'm just babbling so I'll stop now.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Sarahs;You're not babbling and even if you were, you can!!!







Depression is a very hard thing to cope with but you're not alone and I'm very glad you shared. It just makes it easier when you have other people know what you're going through and be able to relate to that.You probably made a very good decision to go back on your meds. They must have worked well last time? The extra benefit of the antidepressant is it will help with the IBS. Bring your stress level down, less IBS. Goes hand in hand. Are you undergoing any kind of therapy or counseling?Feel free to share here anytime. We care and you're not alone!! There is a lot of great information and support on this board. Welcome again!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

She's right - I'm here too - and I'm on anti-depressants - I think if you are a busy lady - and you obviously are - you've got to be very pragmatic about medication - you aren't coping without - you can with - so you probably need, for the time being, to be on them. I don't think there's any shame in that - I've been on mitrazapene for well over a year now, I'm happy, well, working part-time and a half-way decent mum to 3 lively kids and wife to my long-suffering hubby.You have alot on your plate, so you need to be as kind to yourself as you can.Jannie speaks alot of sense and we are all here for you.Good luckSue xxx


----------



## 15437 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Jannybitt and SueIt did make me feel better just getting it down in words and your replies are very reassuring.Thanks againSarah


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

My absolute pleasure Sarah - can absolute relate with what you are going through - you hang in there!!!Sue xxxx


----------

